# harness problems



## chrisusvi (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello,

We have a pitbull that we bought a nylon body harness for and we recently witnessed the dog chew through the harness in less than 5 minutes.
Can someone recommend a body harness that the dog WILL NOT ever chew through?

Thanks.

chrisusvi


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Welcome to pit bulls. They can chew through chain link if they are determined enough.

Are you leaving this harness on him unattended? Or using it to tie/chain him with outside? That is not a good idea, at all. Dogs can slip out of harnesses or as you witnessed, chew through them with no problem. If you need something to tether him with use a good thick nylon collar, he can't chew through it cuz he can't reach it, just make sure it is snug enough he can't back out of it either.

You won't find a harness leather or nylon that they cannot chew out of.

Just use a harness for walking purposes if you need to.


----------



## chrisusvi (Apr 23, 2008)

We have 2 females, so I put one on a harness during the separation process for a little while. I went to check on one of them and it just finished chewing through the body harness. It is tied outside, but temporarily. 
I thought this dog needs a chew-proof harness. For that matter, is it really necessary to use a body harness or a really good quality neck collar? Where is a good place I can get a high quality body harness or neck collar?
Thanks for the info.

chrisusvi


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Is this for a dog, or puppy?


----------



## chrisusvi (Apr 23, 2008)

The dogs are about a year and a half now.


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm still not gettin why the harness was on the dog. I thought harnesses were for walking the dog.


----------



## chrisusvi (Apr 23, 2008)

The harness was on the dog from a walk earlier in the day. I just didn't take it off yet.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

For an adult dog, I would go with a collar, and not a harness, especially on walks. I make my collars, but I'm sure people on here can recommend some great places to buy sturdy collars.


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh, ok. This might sound sarcastic, but its totally not. If you make sure to take it off right after the walk, he won't have it on to chew up. The key to this is the supervision. Don't leave your dog alone with something if you don't want it chewed up.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello there and welcome
Well I would most likely try an leather harness
Garcias Dog Accessories |Garcia's Dog Accessories is a specialty shop which is family owned and operated in Houston, TX. We have been in business for over 9 years now and are the FIRST and LEADING providers for A.P.B.T. / Bully accessories in Houston
if you follow that link there are some really nice people there that can help you get a nice one for your dog. I have getten two collars for my dog. One I had for about two to three years so far and is still looking like new and I dont even clean it. My dog is a puller at times when it sees another animal. Though, I do have two different collars on her at the same time. Though, they are alittle pricey but the stuff they have lasts for quite a while. They will help you out, and they are truely are nice people who know what they sell is good collars and harness's. I met them two years ago and met again in GA on March 21st. They still remember me and Neela from one of the shows we met them at
EDIT
I would recommend, if you are wanting to use harnesses then have some sort of collar on as well. 
Well, SutterCane, you are right in some ways. A harness shouldnt be left on. Though, there should be some sort of collar on almost all the time. Supervising or not, there are still somethings that can happen and your dog takes off and doesnt have the collar on. Well guess what, there is nothing you can grab onto to bring him back to where he needs to be. The harness shouldnt be on unless taken for a walk. Though there is nothing saying about collars.


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Harley D said:


> Hello there and welcome
> Well I would most likely try an leather harness
> Garcias Dog Accessories |Garcia's Dog Accessories is a specialty shop which is family owned and operated in Houston, TX. We have been in business for over 9 years now and are the FIRST and LEADING providers for A.P.B.T. / Bully accessories in Houston
> if you follow that link there are some really nice people there that can help you get a nice one for your dog. I have getten two collars for my dog. One I had for about two to three years so far and is still looking like new and I dont even clean it. My dog is a puller at times when it sees another animal. Though, I do have two different collars on her at the same time. Though, they are alittle pricey but the stuff they have lasts for quite a while. They will help you out, and they are truely are nice people who know what they sell is good collars and harness's. I met them two years ago and met again in GA on March 21st. They still remember me and Neela from one of the shows we met them at
> ...


 I think a collar should be on at all times, just MO.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Chalice had a really nice leather harness that I had made for her and she would wear while tied outside. She broke collar yes even the heavy duty leather ones. She never even tried to get out of her harness. So I say it depends on the dog.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i have to agree with suttercane. if you dont take things away from this breed they can tear thru anything. its all about supervision a determined pitbull can chew thru anything. 

personally, we have a leather walking harness from stillwater for Peanut. it works great however we leave it down off the shelf he thinks it is his toy and will play with it.


----------



## damiengentle (Feb 12, 2015)

I think you have to try the dog harness that are made with the synthetic fiber. Dog's can't chew this type of fiber. From Lush pet you will get all type of accessories.


----------

